# Whats this tank!(P63)



## Dkn72 (Dec 25, 2022)

Hello i have this tank but i dont no,for the plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## AL90 (Dec 25, 2022)

Try and find a part number or a small stamp which will give a clue to wheter it is British, American, German or other country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dkn72 (Dec 25, 2022)

Ok thank you.


----------



## mjfur (Dec 25, 2022)

Where or how did you find it?


----------



## Dkn72 (Dec 25, 2022)

In the old parc of metal ww2.


----------



## DBII (Jan 1, 2023)

Thanks this is just not right. I saw tank and I was thinking armour vehicle. My bad.


----------



## Dkn72 (Tuesday at 2:18 PM)

The fuel tank for P63?

It s a self sealing fuel tank


----------



## ThomasP (Wednesday at 12:43 AM)

If it is from a P-61 it might be one of the engine oil tanks. They were self-sealing and had a capacity of ~22 USgal.


----------

